# Speakers dont work



## .AngelOfDeath17.

My speakers are not working they dont even make a fuzzy noise when i turn them on and the green power light is even on and i already checked all the speaker settings and i made sure they were plugged in and all that can some one Plz tell me what to do to fix this problem


----------



## RewtKidd

well ermm... check your volume control? start, all programs, acceseries, entertainment, volume control or whatever. make sure it's not on mute and the volume isn't all the way down. if that doesn't work try another speaker system, headphones or something, if that doesn't work make sure your sound card is plugged in and enabled on bios... and finally if that doesn't work, toss it out and get a new one


----------



## kb1ghc

are you sure theres not a break in the speaker wire? try plugging in headphones


----------



## Joefox

Check the speaker wire. Make sure there are no bad wires. Make sure you have the latest soundcard drivers. Make sure your card is configured properly, check to see if it's working properly in the device manager. Play test music. Make sure you speakers are plugged into the wall, each other, etc. If all connections are made, everything is up to date, everything is configured properly, and you still get no noise, music, etc, then bring your speakers back.


----------



## Praetor

Newer drivers might do the trick... got rid of the goddang annoying high pitch squeal on my Audigy


----------



## Help

*Speaker problem*

ok i had a speaker that use to work
i turned it on then it was working then i turned it off and turned it on again and then it stopped working.. 
i tried do all the things on the forum and nothing worked. I have tried 3 of my other speakers and they didnt work on my pc either. Even headphones. Guys please help me out here.


----------



## ZER0X

I think it's probably loose wire, I had a problem with my old speakers and that was the problem.


----------



## b3n

are you speakers old? They may have just died


----------



## Ace1627

Yes, very likely you just blew your speakers. You shorten the life of your speakers a great deal if you play loud music. But not limited to loud music. Hope this helps.


----------



## kof2000

when i fried my speaker i can smell toasted plastics or burned rubber.


----------



## ZER0X

Actually, if it's not making a sound at all, then the speakers are probably wrecked


----------



## Ace1627

Well I do not doubt that you did. But it is rare that something actually burns up. Usually when you blow a speaker you just stress the speaker.


----------



## ZER0X

There probably just really old speakers  and they have been used heaps


----------

